# Mountainbiker aus Nettelstedt vermisst!



## Tier (19. April 2014)

Moin!

Gerade auf MT-Online gelesen:

Minden: Polizei sucht nach vermisstem Mountainbike-Fahrer


Gruß,
Tobi


----------



## Vincy (20. April 2014)

Leider mit tragischem Ende, der Biker wurde tot aufgefunden.
http://www.nw-news.de/owl/kreis_min...ountainbike-Fahrer_aus_Luebbecke_ist_tot.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (21. April 2014)

R.I.P.


----------



## SofusCorn (22. April 2014)

Mein Beileid. 
Hm, er ist also nicht mit dem Rad verunglückt, sondern auf dem Hochsitz gestorben.


----------



## c0rtez (23. April 2014)

naja wer weiß ob er nicht vorher gestürzt is oder es ne Folge von Überbeanspruchung war. 

tut aber ja eigentlich nichts zur Sache.  in jedem Fall sehr traurig 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5110 mit Tapatalk


----------



## esta (23. April 2014)

Wenn der Hochsitz ein Dach hat vermute ich mal das er den Hagel abwarten wollte, das Wetter war am Freitag in der Region echt mieß.


----------

